# Best Mics For Recording Amps.



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a 15 watt Princeton Reverb and would love a scheme for "micing" it properly. I's there as much benefit to "micing" the back of the amp as I've been led to believe. Is there a microphone that can deliver a great amp recording exclusively. Any help apreciated. Thanks Shawn :smile:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

the SM57 is a standard for audio production, and is also great for those on a budget. It's easy to find one for under $100 on kijiji/CL.

Mic placement plays a big part in the sound you'll hear at playback, and is something I need to work on.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i will second paul's suggestions.

i would add the shure KSM32sl, and the rode NT1000 to the suggestion list, i've had stellar results from both.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

suttree said:


> i will second paul's suggestions.
> 
> i would add the shure KSM32sl, and the rode NT1000 to the suggestion list, i've had stellar results from both.


+1 

If you have a good sounding room it doesn't hurt to have a LD Omni set up in a spot that captures the natural ambiance. You do have to be careful with placement so that you are not introducing phase issues into the recording.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses. To answer your questions Paul, I'm using an M-Audio Fast Track Pro and I'm thinking my budget will be about $250 -$300. I plan on renting a few from L&M and making my decision after getting some recording time with them. I'm betting I'll wind up loving the priciest ones, but that's the way it goes. LOL

Thanks again Shawn. :smile:


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

yah given the budget, i'd probably go with an SM57 (over the 609, just because a 57 is good for almost anything), and a rode NT1A.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

suttree said:


> yah given the budget, i'd probably go with an SM57 (over the 609, just because a 57 is good for almost anything), and a rode NT1A.


you'll have to track down used ones to get the prices low enough.. but i wouldn't compromise much further, to be honest. these mics are good for many other things, too..


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

I've never been disappointed with my SM-57. With the right placement and amp tone, it sounds fantastic, and I can point it in the general vicinity of the speaker and get a usable tone.

I've also achieved great tones from a small diaphragm condenser (just a cheapie in my case -- Audio Technica 2021) behind the speaker.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

You probably know a fellow guitar player or sound guy who can lend you a sm57 to try for free. I'd lend you mine if you lived near me.


----------



## SkunkWorks (Apr 12, 2007)

If you have a Long & McQuade near you, everything in the rental department is for sale and the prices vary depending on how long it has been in rental. I picked up my SM57 there for 70 bucks.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm also looking at getting a mic for a guitar cab, something to replace my SM57 and I'm leaning towards the Sennheiser E906. I'm still in the process of convincing myself to get it. hahaha But I've read a lot of good things about it, the mic placement is not as critical as the 57, it is more transparent and records clean guitar better, which is pretty much what I'm trying to do right now. I had a chance to record with a CAD Trion 7000 Ribbon and that is good too although I want something I can bring to gigs. Those two are something to look into and is within your budget although I don't think they have the CAD at L&M.


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, I love the 57, however, the Sennheiser 906 is a great guitar cab mic, and does a good job on drums, too. The 906 over the 609, simply for the three position roll off switch. I like my 906 every bit as much as my 57. My two cents.

Regards


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I use a Sure SM 57 and like most everyone will agree it's an industry standard for certain guitar tones... the EV Raven is cool too!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've had my E906 for the last week. It' more transparent than the SM57 and easy to set up. It is not too picky on mic placement. I've only used it so far playing clean. I really like it, it's close to how your amp sounds live. L&M has them.


----------



## Guitarded88 (Apr 1, 2009)

SkunkWorks said:


> If you have a Long & McQuade near you, everything in the rental department is for sale and the prices vary depending on how long it has been in rental. I picked up my SM57 there for 70 bucks.


kqoct

I just bought a new one for 115! Gonna return that.

I just grabbed an Audix i5 but haven't tried it out yet. People say it's a 57 with a wider range. I plan to pair it with another SM57


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

If you're recording guitar with just one mic, you're missing out.

I generally record with a 57 hanging over the top (it works well for my amp, not everyone likes the sound) and a LDC about 3 feet back, just off centre. Make sure to align the two files in your DAW, otherwise you'll have phase issues.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I am just getting setup and experimenting a bit. I have tried a Audio Technic 57 clone, Apex condensers ( I bought a starter pack so there is 2 kinds). Not bad. But I also dug out something that I have had for a lot of years. It's a Peavey equalized direct interface. If I remember the hype when I bought it, it is supposed to be like a mike 3 or 4 ft away. I am really happy with the results.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I did make a recording with an AKG vocal mike and an Apex condenser mic. They were mixed with more emphasis on the AKG. It's not a very good track playing wise, but was reasonably faithful to the sound of my rig. I have a Sennheiser e906 and will be using this for my next attempts.

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=917786&songID=7328367

Thanks to all for your continued help and suggestions. 
Shawn :wave:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I should mention that that DI gets it's signal after the amp.


----------

